# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Deklarata e përbashkët e komuniteteve fetare shqiptare

## Albo

*Deklaratë e Angazhimeve Morale të Përbashkëta*

18 Mars 2005

*	Duke marrë parasysh bashkëjetesën në paqe e të frytshme gjatë brezave të komuniteteve të feve tradicionale në Shqipëri; 

*	Duke pasur ndër mend periudhën 50-vjeçare të vuajtjeve të përbashkëta, kur tradita jonë e besimit, vlerat dhe idetë mundën të mbijetonin falë përpjekjesh të mëdha në kushtet e mohimit total të besimit dhe të institucioneve fetare;

*	Duke qënë të vetëdijshëm se -Lavdi Zotit- kemi lënë prapa periudhën e shtypjes dhe feja mundi të rilindë në Shqipëri me të gjitha format dhe praktikat e saj, duke rimarë vendin që i takon në një shoqëri demokratike;

*	Por ndërkohë, duke qënë në dijeni se mosmarrëveshjet fetare në shumë vende të botës, madje edhe fare pranë nesh, janë të lidhura me konflikte etnike, sociale politike etj. 

Ne, komunitetet e feve tradicionale në Shqipëri, Komuniteti Musliman, Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë (Kisha Orthodhokse), Kisha Katolike dhe Komuniteti Bektashian ndjejmë thirrjen për të treguar rrugët e së ardhmes, ndaj dhe kemi vendosur të dalim me një deklaratë të përbashkët.

Ne jemi të vetëdijshëm dhe pranojmë se komunitetet tona fetare, janë të ndryshëm nga njëri-tjetri dhe se secili prej tyre priret t'i jetë besnik besimit të vet. Në të njëjtën kohë jemi të vetëdijshëm se traditat tona fetare e shpirtërore kanë shumë vlera të përbashkëta dhe se pikërisht këto vlera mund të shërbejnë si baza e vërtetë e respektit të ndërsjelltë, bashkëpunimit dhe bashkëjetesës në të gjithë Shqipërinë.

Ne, Komuniteti Musliman, Kisha Orthodhokse, Kisha Katolike dhe Komuniteti Bektashian jemi krenarë për historinë e bashkëjetesës së feve në Shqipëri. Ne deklarojmë se dinjiteti i qenies njerzore dhe vlerat e tij janë dhuratë e Zotit. Besimet tona, secili në menyrën e vet, na bëjnë thirrje të respektojmë të drejtat themelore të njeriut për çdokënd. Diskriminimi dhe dhuna ndaj çdonjërit ose shkelja e të drejtave themelore, për ne, nuk është vetëm kundër ligjeve që ka bërë njeriu, por edhe thyerje e Ligjit të Zotit

Si përfaqësues të komuniteteve fetare përkatëse, shprehim bindjen se pas ringritjes së komuniteteve tona, kemi hyrë në një fazë të re sprovash, e cila na ve si detyrë forcimin dhe përsëritjen e përpjekjeve për të promovuar marrëdhëniet e mira që kemi pasur gjithmonë si edhe dialogun e bashkëpunimin mes nesh, për të rritur rolin e komuniteteve fetare në shoqërinë tonë. Me këtë deklarate angazhohemi për sa më poshtë:

* Ne do të vazhdojmë t'u përkushtohemi lutjeve për të ushqyer tolerancën, bashkëjetesën dhe paqen si në komunitetet tona, ashtu edhe për gjithë shoqërinë shqiptare. Ne angazhohemi gjithashtu të vazhdojmë të promovojmë një atmosferë paqësore brenda komuniteteve tona, duke ua theksuar klerikeve tanë se predikimi në asnje rast nuk duhet të nxisë urrejtje fetare.

* Do të vazhdojmë të edukojmë të tërë që të mirëkuptojnë dhe respektojnë traditat tona të ndryshme fetare, në mënyrë që të parandalojmë mosdijen dhe frikën, nxitjen e diskriminimit dhe dhunës. Për këtë qëllim duhet te kemi sigurinë se programet dhe tekstet shkollore trajtojnë çdo fe në mënyrë të barabartë e të hapur.

* Do të vazhdojmë të jemi të hapur për bashkëpunim me organizata të tjera civile e sociaIe për të realizuar veprimtari të përbashkëta, për të cilat jemi të gjithë të interesuar.

* Do të vazhdojmë të bashkëpunojmë me anën e takimeve të ndërsjellta për ruajtjen dhe promovimin e mirëkuptimit ndërfetar në Shqipëri dhe në rajon.

* Do të vazhdojmë të angazhohemi për gjetjen e mjeteve për të siguruar ndihmese për ata që vuajnë në mënyra të ndryshme në shoqërinë tonë. 

Për më tepër ne, Komuniteti Musliman, Kisha Orthodhokse, Kisha Katolike dhe Komuniteti Bektashian u bëjmë thirrje autoriteteve civile në nivel lokal dhe shtetëror:

* Të mbrojnë lirinë e të gjithë përfaqësuesve të autorizuar ose udhëheqësve fetare që të përmbushin misionin e tyre; 

* Të mbrojnë komunitetet fetare tradicionalë nga çdo person apo grup (brenda apo jashtë komunitetit) I cili kërkon të uzurpojë emrin, pronat, simbolet apo vulën e komuniteteve fetare. Në raste të tilla, mendojmë se është e domosdoshme ndërhyrja energjike e shtetit ligjor, në favor të mbarëvajtjes së veprimtarisë të këtyre komuniteteve;

* Të sigurojnë mbështetje për zhvillimin e një shoqërie të fuqishme civile, duke përshtatur ligje, rregulla financiare dhe politika të tjera që do të sigurojnë kushtet e duhura për zhvillimin e mëtejmë të komuniteteve fetare;

* Të promovojnë dhe praktikojnë në vijueshmëri demokracinë, të drejtat e njeriut dhe shtetin ligjor;

* Të punojnë për rezolutën mbi statusin ligjor të komuniteteve fetare dhe për t'u kthyer atyre pronat që iu shtetëzuan apo konfiskuan në të shkuarën;

* Të zhvillojnë në media praktika të tilla, të cilat nuk përçajnë, nuk bëjnë thirrje për mosbesim dhe armiqësi ndërmjet njerëzve, por mund të kontribuojnë për të ndërtuar një shoqëri të shëndetshme demokratike. Në këtë kuadër ne i bëjmë gjithashtu thirrje medias të jetë e drejtë dhe e respektueshme në trajtimin e temave fetare. 

Së fundmi, ne i bëjmë thirrje të gjithë shoqërisë shqiptare, t'i rikthehet edhe një herë vlerave të besimit, mbrojtjes së jetës dhe dinjitetit njerzor. Të sillen me të tjerët ashtu siç do të donin të silleshin të tjerët me ta!


_Komuniteti Musliman i Shqipërisë
H.  Selim Muça

Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë
Kryepiskopi i Tiranës, Durrësit, Elbasanit dhe gjithë Shqipërisë
Prof. Dr. Anastasi

Kisha Katolike
SH.T. Mons. Rrok Mirdita

Kryegjyshata Botërore   Bektashiane
H.D. Reshat Bardhi
_

----------


## Albo

Nëse ka një gjë me të cilën Shqipëria sot krenohet, është pikërisht bashkëjetesa mes komuniteteve të ndryshme fetare. Janë të shumtë ata që e konsiderojnë këtë si një pasuri, pasi mund të jetë një rast unik, që në të gjithë historinë e vendit nuk janë shënuar asnjëherë përplasje fetare. Megjithatë shembujt e freskët në botë, por edhe në rajonin e Ballkanit kanë dëshmuar se ekuilibrat fetarë janë shumë të brishtë dhe shpeshherë manipulimet me to kanë sjellë pasoja të rënda. 

Ndaj kryetarët e katër komuniteteve fetare në Shqipëri, atij Mysliman, Orthodhoks, Katolik dhe Bektashian, nënshkruan më 18 mars, në prani të Kryeministrit të Shqipërisë, Fatos Nano, Deklaratën e Angazhimeve Morale të Përbashkëta. Kjo u bë e mundur edhe në saje të bashkëpunimit me përfaqësinë në Tiranë të Konferencës Botërore Fetë për Paqe. 

Kryepiskopi i Tiranës, Durrësit dhe gjithë Shqipërisë Fortlumturia e Tij, Anastasi, Shkëlqesia e Tij, Monsinjor Rrok Mirdita, Haxhi Selim Muça dhe Haxhi Dede Reshat Bardhi nënshkruan të parën deklaratë publike, ku angazhohen për vazhdim dhe promovim të një atmosfere paqësore brenda komuniteteve fetare, duke u theksuar klerikëve se predikimi në asnjë rast nuk duhet të nxisë urrejtje fetare. 

Në prani të delegacioneve fetare tradicionale të Shqipërisë, përfaqësues të qeverisë, përfaqësues të Trupit Diplomatik në Tiranë, akademikë e drejtues të organizatave ndërkombëtare, Kryeministri Nano e cilësoi si një ditë të rëndësishme të drejtuesve të komuniteteve të shquara fetare në Shqipëri. Më tej, Kryeministri Nano shtoi se kjo ditë vjen jo vetëm në traditën dhe themelin e qytetërimit tonë kombëtar, por dhe në kohën e duhur, në kohën e ripërtëritjes ripërtëritjes dhe konsolidimit të institucioneve të lirisë së besimit, në një hap me zhvillimin e shoqërisë sonë demokratike e civile dhe me konsolidimin e shtetit ligjor dhe të marrëdhënieve të Shqipërisë, në botën e qytetëruar. 

Emyli Krunic, Drejtore Rajonale e Konferencës Ndërkombëtare Fetë për paqe, ndër të tjera theksoi: Është një fakt i njohur që komunitetet fetare të Shqipërisë kanë vuajtur shumë për katër dekada, por pavarësisht nga këto vështirësi, gjithsesi komunitetet fetare ishin në gjendje të krijonin një traditë mirëkuptimi shumë tolerant. 

Konferenca Ndërkombëtarë Fetë për Paqe nxit bashkëpunimin e feve të globit duke ndërtuar institucione ndërfetare, të cilat vënë në lëvizje mundësitë sociale dhe morale të besimtarëve dhe përfaqësuesve të tyre për veprime të përbashkëta në mënjanimin e konflikteve, për fëmijët, çarmatimin, edukimin me paqen etj. Ajo është themeluar në vitin 1970 dhe është organizata më e madhe ndërfetare e botës. 

Organizata ka status konsultativ me Kombet e Bashkuara, UNICEF, UNDP, dhe UNESKO. Ajo përfshin në gjirin e vet organizata fetare, fondacione prestigjioze dhe ka kontakte të drejtpërdrejta me shtetet dhe organizatat e tjera ndërkombëtare.

_Ngjallja_

----------


## Matrix

Ndoshta e kam gabim, por keto nenshkrime nuk jane shenja te mira.

Kisha eshte "E Thirrura jashte", jashte botes pra, jashte kompromisit, jashte ndyresise.
Kisha duhet te qendroje larg marreveshjeve me besimet e tjera, me shtetin dhe me cdo gje tjeter qe nuk ka lidhje me Zotin e Saj. Zoti yne nuk erdhi te sjelle paqen ne boten e rene. Kete nuk duhet te harrojme asnjehere. Bota e ka kryqezuar Krishtin, dhe e ka perndjekur Kishen. Dhe cfaredo forme te bukur qe te marre, ajo ngelet perjetesisht armike e Kishes.

Me kete nuk dua te them se Kisha duhet te rrembeje armet dhe te luftoje. Jo, Kisha ka brenda Saj Dashurine e Ringjallur, qe i perqafon gjithe armiqte. Por nga ana tjeter, Ajo ka brenda Te Verteten e pakompromis, Ate te Vertete qe Bota nuk mundet ta pranoje, ndaj dhe shpeshhere ka leshuar luanet ndaj Kishes. 
Por, pasi Kisha u ka rezistuar luaneve, Bota ka shtrire doren e kompromisit me Kishen, dore te cilen udheheqesit e Saj e kane pasur shume te veshtire per ta refuzuar.

Vellezer dhe motra te krishtere, Bota, Shteti, Organizatat e ndryshme boterore, organizatat fetare qe bejne kompromis me to, ngelen te njejtat. Mos lejoni te bini pre e formave te bukura qe ato mund te marrin. Ne zemra ato kane vdekjen dhe ferrin. Mos e lejoni Nusen e Cmuar te Krishtit, pjese e pazevendesueshme e se Ciles jeni, te behet pre e mashtrimit!

----------


## dardajan

Harmonia  e  besimtareve  ne  Shqiperi  ndodh  sepse   Shqiptaret  ndjehen  ne  radhe  te  pare  Shqiptar  dhe  ne radhe  te  dyte  besimtar i  ndonje  feje  dhe  fene  nuk  e  shohin  si  stermullari  i  jetes  se  tyre  por  si   nje  perkatesi  qe  percakton  menyren  e  jeteses   se individit .

ndersa  ne  vendet  e tjera  islamike   opo  tjeter  , qytetaret  e  tyre  ne  fillim  ndjehen  besimtar  te  fese  se  tyre  dhe ne  radh  te  dyte  shtetas  te  nje  vendi  gje  qe  sjell  edhe  konflikte  ne te  njejtin  shtet .

pra  konflikti    ketu eshte  ne  brendesi  te  qenies   sone  ne  ate  se  cfar  eshte  me  e  rendesishme  per  ne  dhe ne  ate  se  cfar  besojme  me  shume  shtetin  apo  fene.


deklaratat  qe bejne  kryetaret  e  tyre  jane  vetem  siperfaqja  pasi  ata  qe  vendosin  jane  individet  qe  te  mbledhur  se  bashku  perbejne  nje  komunitet  fetar,  dhe  ne qoftese ata  brenda  qenies  se  tyre  e  mendojne  ndryshe  nga  kryetari  ky  i  fundit  nuk  mund te  bej  ndonje  gje  t e  madhe  perkundrazi  mund  ta  zevendesojne.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Harmonia  e  besimtareve  ne  Shqiperi  ndodh  sepse   Shqiptaret  ndjehen  ne  radhe  te  pare  Shqiptar .


Amen! Perderisa asnje nga krye-kleriket e Shqiperise nuk e njohu kete fakt, ajo deklarate eshte thjesht demagogji. Marketingu qe Tos Nano don ti beje Shqiperise eshte funksion i kesaj 'tolerance' fetare te cilen nuk e zoteroka askush tjeter ne bote. Ndonese ne pergjithesi jam dakord me kete parim, krye-kleriket e Shqiperise duhet te kuptojne se ka ardhur koha e asaj qe quhet "Le revanche du Dieux". Besimtaret do marrin ne dore frenat e te ardhmes, dhe kjo deklarate nuk e ndalon dot baticen e dhunes qe do te vije.

I vetmi shpetim eshte te kuptohet that identiteti Shqiptar eshte mbi te tjeret.

----------


## Albo

> Kisha eshte "E Thirrura jashte", jashte botes pra, jashte kompromisit, jashte ndyresise.
> Kisha duhet te qendroje larg marreveshjeve me besimet e tjera, me shtetin dhe me cdo gje tjeter qe nuk ka lidhje me Zotin e Saj. Zoti yne nuk erdhi te sjelle paqen ne boten e rene. Kete nuk duhet te harrojme asnjehere. Bota e ka kryqezuar Krishtin, dhe e ka perndjekur Kishen. Dhe cfaredo forme te bukur qe te marre, ajo ngelet perjetesisht armike e Kishes.


Ne cilen prej pikave te mesiperme preken mesimet e Krishtit apo Tradita e Kishes? Mos e kryqezo korrierin pa lexuar me pare me imtesi fjalen qe ai korrier te sjell. 





> Harmonia e besimtareve ne Shqiperi ndodh sepse Shqiptaret ndjehen ne radhe te pare Shqiptar dhe ne radhe te dyte besimtar i ndonje feje dhe fene nuk e shohin si stermullari i jetes se tyre por si nje perkatesi qe percakton menyren e jeteses se individit .


Nje djale i adoptuar qe ishte fenomen ne matematike, edhe pse prinderit e tij nuk kishin patur ndonje talent ne matematike, i bente qejfin vetes se ai ishte "gjeni", dhe suksesi i tij ishte 100% i tij, as i trasheguar. Ai ishte i lumtur me arritjet e tij, deri ne diten qe mesoi se ishte i adoptuar dhe babai i tij biologjik ishte nje matematicien.

E njejta gje edhe me ate qe ti ke shkruajtur me lart. Ti mburesh me harmonine fetare te shqiptareve kur ti nuk e njeh as trashegimine shpirterore te shqiptareve dhe as se cfare do te thote te jesh shqiptar. Per aq kohe sa nuk i njeh keto te dyja, ti je i lire ti besh qejfin vetes si ai femija gjeni.





> I vetmi shpetim eshte te kuptohet that identiteti Shqiptar eshte mbi te tjeret.


Cila eshte ajo shtepi qe u ndertua duke ngritur catine ne fillim dhe themelet ne fund?! Cila eshte ajo shtepi qe qendron ne kembe pa murre dhe pa themele?

Kur nje 20 vjecar po ngrinte flamurin shqiptar me krenari ne nje parade te nje universiteti ne Amerike, nje profesor historie e pyeti me habi:

- Flamuri i Shqiperise eshte ky?
- Po - ia ktheu djaloshi me krenari.
- A e di se cfare simbolizon ajo embleme? - e pyet profesori.
- Djaloshi u zu ngushte, pasi ishte hera e pare qe dikush i bente nje pyetje te tille, ishte hera e pare qe ai vete ia bente vetes nje pyetje te tille.
- "Eshte flamuri i Skenderbeut", - ia ktheu studenti shqiptar, si per ta larguar profesorin kurioz, qe ndryshe nga studenti shqiptar, e dinte se cfare perfaqesonte ajo embleme.

"Jam shqiptar, por nuk e di se cdo te thote te jesh shqiptar", - dhe kjo eshte ajo padituria qe ti e shet per "harmoni fetare". Asgje nuk krijohet nga hici.

Albo

----------


## Matrix

I dashur Albo,

Keto deklarata nuk jane te parat qe ndodhin. Une kam folur kunder ketij lloji deklaratash ne pergjithesi. 

Cila eshte e meta tyre?

Ne fakt jane dy te meta:

1) Kisha kerkon ndihme nga Shteti qe te mbrohet nga armiqte e Saj.
2) Kisha mundohet te gjeje brenda Saj elemente te perbashket me besimet pagane dhe t'i theksoje keto elemente.

Jo me kot qe ne fillim e quajta Kishen "E thirrura jashte" (ne fakt ky eshte kuptimi i fjales EKLESIA) dhe vete ky emer do te thote shume. 

Mjafton t'u hedhim nje sy letrave te apostull Palit se si ai i keshillonte te krishteret e Korinthit qe te mos i zgjidhnin problemet mes tyre para gjykatave pagane.
Mjafton t'u hedhim nje sy persekutimeve tre shekullore te te krishtereve te hershem se si ata u hidheshin luaneve vetem sepse nuk pranon te bashkepunonin me paganet per te miren e perandorise romake.

----------


## marcus1

Mua më duket pozitive kjo inisiativë, gjithmonë duke e parë këtë në aspektin njerëzor. Është mirë të ketë harmoni midis komuniteteve fetare në Shqipëri, pasi historia na ka mësuar se feja në përgjithësi mund të shaktojë edhe luftëra. Por, çlidhje ka kisha me këto sisteme fetare? Kisha është dicka tjetër, është një specie tjetër që nuk i përket aspak sitemit botëror. Kisha është një specie shumë e dobët në sytë e njerëzve, madje ajo mund të mos vihet re fare nga ta, por ajo ka një fuqi që tejkalon mundësitë njerëzore. Ajo ka mundur të mbitjetojë ndër shekuj dhe të gjithë ata që kanë arritur t'a shohin atë, kanë parë bukurinë mahnitëse të saj. 

Ju të tjerët që nuk e keni idenë se cila është kisha, mos mendoni se e kam fjalën për ato sisteme fetare që sot njihen si kisha.

----------


## Matrix

Do doja vetem nje sqarim:

A u mor mendimi i komuniteteve perkatese nga perfaqesuesit e tyre perpara se te nenshkruhej ajo deklarate?

----------


## asnjanesi

Thelbi - njohja e zgjedhjeve, kete detire kish Moisi.

E gjitha eshte retushim i zgjebosjes elektorale.

----------


## dardajan

1-    AI  shembulli  qe ke  sjellme   me   citimin  tim   nuk  ka  asnje  lidhje  pasi  aty  ska  asnje   mburrje  personale  dhe  me  duket  pa  kuptim  te  mburresh  ne  nje  forum  apo  diskutim  virtual  ku  nuk  njohim  njeri - tjetrin  dhe  mburja  mbetet  abstrakte  dhe  jo  konkrete.

2- Ne  shembullin  tend  un  dal  gjeni  jo  i  matematikes  por  i  Shqiptarizmit  pasi  ne  gen  kam  prejardhje   Shqiptare   dhe  jo  sepse  jam  shqiptar  me  bindje  nga  dituria,
ndersa  me  poshte  e  mohon  ate  qe  nenkuptohet  ne  shembull  duke  me  thene   se  nuk  njoh  as  trashgimin  Shqiptare  e  as  cdo  te  thot te  jesh   Shqiptar 

3-  Megjithate  me  mir  te  jesh  gjeni  i  Shqiptarizmit  pa  e  ditur  se  ke  gen  Shqiptari   sesa  te  mos  jesh  gjeni  i  Shqiptarizmit  duke e  ditur   se  ke  gen  Shqiptari  ,  (  nuk  aludoj  per  ty  po  per  shembullin) 

4-  ndersa  sa  per qefin  un  mundohem  tja  bej  gruas  dhe  jo  vetes  sime  duke  shkruajtur  ne  forum.

----------


## Ushtar

Se cfare feje jemi ne te gjithe, nuk ka te beje aspak me faktin se ne te gjithe jemi shqipetare. Te vjeterit tane, dhe liderat tane (fetare apo shteterore) qofshin ata te mire apo te keq per kombin tone, kane pasur gjithmone nje gje te perbashket. Interesi i vetem eshte mbijetesa e kombit shqiptar. Sa per ca te krishtere qe presin kohen e luaneve, me vjen keq se ka ikur ajo kohe. Ndersa per ca myslimane qe presin gjakderdhje(kush eshte ky Qafir Arnaut mor aman), per hatrin tuaj, kur te vije ajo kohe mos kryqezoni udhe me mua. 
Une nuk vij ne forum te diskutoj se feja ime eshte me e mire se te tjerat. E besoj veten te jem me i edukuar dhe me i shkolluar se te mendoj te tilla gjera. 
Sa per Kryekleriket tane, Bravo ju qofte qe te gjitheve, dhe do Zoti/Allahu ose sido qe e quani ju Hyjin tuaj, te gjithe ne te tjeret ndjekim shembullin e tyre.

----------


## Matrix

Una jam rruga, e verteta dhe jeta! Askush nuk vjen tek Ati pervecse nepermjet Meje!

Jezus

Ne keto fjale nuk mund te kete kurre kompromis!



Ndersa koha e luaneve nuk ka ikur. Nuk do te ike perderisa te ekzistojne keto  gjera:  Sistemi boteror(ku pershihen sistemi moral i vlerave, sistemi shteteror, sistemi fetar, etj...) dhe Turmat e njerezve te rene.


Ketu nuk eshte ceshtja per te mbrojtur identitetin kombetar. Ketu eshte pyetja:  A mundet njeriu te jetoje duke ruajtur vlerat qe i ka krijuar vete, me ndihmen e mendjes dhe te shpirtit human, apo ka nevoje per nje Person te gjalle, i Cili duke jetuar brenda ketij njeriu, do ta beje te jetoje Jeten Hyjnore, per te cilen u krijua?

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Una jam rruga, e verteta dhe jeta! Askush nuk vjen tek Ati pervecse nepermjet Meje!
> 
> Jezus


Kush te paska rrejt ty qe i paska thon Jezui keto gjona? Aha...Ungjilli sipas Gjonit.
Po degjo, cito te njejtat fjale ne ungjijt e tjere e pastaj bej be per jo-kompromis

----------


## Irfan

> Una jam rruga, e verteta dhe jeta! Askush nuk vjen tek Ati pervecse nepermjet Meje!
> 
> Jezus



lalo ke gabim qe te ka thene Gjon Pasha ne Ungjellin e vete....,rruga e vertet eshte Islami.

Ne islam njihen te gjithe pengambetre,prej ademit e deri te Muhamedi a.s.Por Muhamedi a.s. eshte pengamber i fundit qe e perkreu detyren e pengambereve.Te gjithe ishin pengambere qe thirrnin ne rrugen e zotit, ne Islam...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
O ju njerez!I derguari ju ka ardhur me te verteten nga Zoti juaj.Andaj besoni; eshte me mire per ju.Po nese mohoni,prapseprap,Allahu i perket çfaredo qofte ne qiej dhe toke.
Allahu eshte i gjithdijshem, i urte.(KUR'AN)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Albo

> 1) Kisha kerkon ndihme nga Shteti qe te mbrohet nga armiqte e Saj.


Mos shkruaj per gjera qe nuk ke informacionin e duhur apo nuk i kupton ne kompleksitetin e vete. Vete shteti eshte armiku me i madh per Kishen Orthodhokse, duke sjelle nder mend shkaterrimin e 23 vjeteve te ateizmit komunist ne Shqiperi. Pa harruar edhe perskutimet, pergjimet, shantazhet, moskthimin e pronave te kishes, mos dhenien e ndertimit te lejeve te ndertimit te kishave, sulmet me njerez te montuar neper gazeta e media, e plot si keto qe kane ndodhur tani ne demokraci. Prandaj mos dil ne perfundime hamendesore qe jane shume larg realitetit.





> 2) Kisha mundohet te gjeje brenda Saj elemente te perbashket me besimet pagane dhe t'i theksoje keto elemente.


Kisha nuk po mundohet te gjeje "elemente te perbashket", por po mundohet qe te japi kontributin e saj, se bashku me komunitetet e tjera fetare ne vend, qe te ndertoje paqen, mirekuptimin dhe vellazerine ne shoqerine shqiptare. Dhe kur kreret e institucioneve me te medha shpirterore ne vend shtrengojne duart dhe firmosin perkushtimin e perbashket per nje Shqiperi ne paqe shpirterore,  kjo u pret udhen kalemaxhinjve dhe kokebosheve te paguar qe mbushin faqet e gazetave dhe ekranet e televizioneve me injorancen e tyre fetare, te cilen e shesin per dije.

Ata qe perpiqen te sulmojne apo mbjellin armiqesi midis komuniteteve fetare ne Shqiperi, i shqeteson fotoja dhe mesazhi i mesiperm, pasi ne mendjen e tyre, Shqiperia eshte nje "xhungel" dhe feja nuk eshte themeli i identitetit kombetar shqiptar, por vetem nje rrobe qe e veshim dhe e zhveshim atehere kur na do ne qejfi.

Jezu Krishti ka thene shume gjera, por ka thene edhe dy mesime qe ti i do fort mire:

1. Duaje dhe adhuro vetem Zotin tend.
2. Duaje fqinjin ashtu sic do edhe veten tende.

Dhe nje mesim tjeter qe ti me sa duket e ke harruar:

Kur farisejte filluan te akuzonin dishepujt e Krishtit se mesuesi i tyre ishte ulur ne tavoline me taksambledhes e prostituta ne shtepine e tyre, Jezui u tha:

"Vetem i semuri ka nevoje per doktor. Une nuk kam ardhur te therras ne pendim te drejtet, por mekataret."

Prandaj i dashur Matrix meso nga keta pleq me thinja dhe mos i gjyko ata.

Albo

----------


## Kryeplaku

Albo si shpjegohet qe ne forumin tone e kemi harruar ekzistencen e komunitetit bektashian?

----------


## Matrix

> Kur farisejte filluan te akuzonin dishepujt e Krishtit se mesuesi i tyre ishte ulur ne tavoline me taksambledhes e prostituta ne shtepine e tyre, Jezui u tha:
> 
> "Vetem i semuri ka nevoje per doktor. Une nuk kam ardhur te therras ne pendim te drejtet, por mekataret."



Eshte e vertete se Ai nuk beri dallime dhe shoqerohej me te gjithe. Por, Ai i thirri ata ne pendim dhe u dhuroi Jeten. Une nuk shoh diku ne pikat e deklarates, qe te thuhet se vetem Krishti eshte shpetimi yne!

Une nuk dua te gjykoj askend, as pleqte, as te rinjte. Te gjithe ne jemi te rene, te felliqur, te ndyre, te shperndare si delet pa bari, dhe kemi nevoje per nje Shpetimtar.  

Ne rast se ja hapim Atij zemren, ne do te rilindim!

Me dashuri, ne Te Kryqezuarin!

----------


## Ushtar

Duke dale nga tema.....Ja pra ku vazhdojme ne injorantet e ditur te ofendojme njeri tjetrin dhe te mburremi cila fe eshte e mire apo e vertete. Secili prej nesh e zgjedh vete fene e vet dhe te gjithe ne na pret nje gjykim, pra le te zgjedhim mire, por secili per vete. Le te respektojme njeri tjetrin dhe zgjidhjet e secilit prej nesh pa u zene dhe ofenduar. Merrni shembull nga ata pleqte me thinja, sic i karakterizoi dikush me siper. Sigurisht qe njerezit duhet te jene te ndryshem. Ca te bardhe e ca te zinj, ca krishtere e ca bektashiane etj etj. Ajo qe ne na intereson eshte te kthejme koken nga Evropa dhe te "bashkuar" te shkojme aty ku na takon. Jo te kthejme syte tek Perendia dhe te nisim te shajme njeri tjetrin.
Ose ca me keq akoma.. te shkojme te shkollohemi neper shkollat islamike te lindjes dhe te sjellim ate katrahuren e atjeshme ne vendin tone. 
Respekt dhe humanitet eshte e vetmja rruge qe duhet ndjekur nga te gjitha komunitet fetare. Dhe sa per Shqiperine. Le ti dalim te gjithe sebashku Zot. Si myslimane ashtu edhe te krishtere dhe bektashiane. te gjithe sebashku jemi Shqipetare. 
Pa u munduar te le te kuptoni se cfare besimi kam une(nuk eshte e rendesishme) po ju them kaq..   gjerat qe thuhen ketu ne forum nga ca "Kristiane" dhe gjerat e tjera me te cilat pergjigjen ca "Myslimane" me bejne qe te me vije turp te jem i cilitdo besim.

----------


## Matrix

> Sigurisht qe njerezit duhet te jene te ndryshem. Ca te bardhe e ca te zinj, ca krishtere e ca bektashiane etj etj. Ajo qe ne na intereson eshte te kthejme koken nga Evropa dhe te "bashkuar" te shkojme aty ku na takon. Jo te kthejme syte tek Perendia dhe te nisim te shajme njeri tjetrin.



Po ti kete te na kishe thene qe ne fillim.
E sheh Albo?
Ky bashkim eshte per ata qe nuk besojne tek Perendia, ose te pakten nuk duan t'ja dine shume per Te.

Nuk ka te beje me ne. Ne i perkasim Atij. Jemi blere me Gjakun e Tij te cmuar.

Ajo qe jam munduar te them une eshte se ky bashkim, sado i bukur te duket nga jashte, nuk i sjell ndonje te mire vendit tone. Ne fund te fundit, destinacioni yne nuk eshte Europa, por Perjetesia. Ne Europe mund te jetojme dhe pak vjet, por Perjetesise nuk i shpetojme dot kollaj. Dhe ne Perjetesi nuk ka Europe, Amerike, Shqiperi etj.. por vetem Jete te Perjeteshme ose Vdekje te Perjeteshme.

Dhe dicka te tjeter.
Une  nuk kam folur per fene e krishtere si superiore ndaj atyre te tjera.
Une kam folur per nje Person. Per nje Person te gjalle. Pa kete Person te gjalle qe jeton brenda nesh, feja e krishtere nuk ka ndonje vlere. Ajo eshte po aq e pakuptimte sa cdo fe tjeter. 

Per ta mbyllur:
Ne rast se syte tane shohin fene e krishtere dhe jo Personin e Krishtit, ky bashkim eshte dicka qe do ule konfliktet ne nivele njerezore, dhe cdo fe do jete thjesht nje departament i nje nje Feje te Madhe Kombetare ose Nderkombetare.

Por ne rast se syte tane shohin Personin e Krishtit, aty nuk mund te kete kurre kompromis!

----------

